# so whats on your xmas list...?



## Joe88 (Nov 29, 2008)

now that thanksgiving is out of the way time to compile your xmas lists
so what your list?


im asking for:

NeoCube Cube-Tastic Value Pack ( http://www.theneocube.com/ )
Fallout 3 [360] ( http://www.amazon.com/Fallout-3-Xbox-360/d...3199&sr=1-1 )
and a bunch of comp parts to build a decent comp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ( http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1569892 )


----------



## Licardo7 (Nov 29, 2008)

Let's see:

600W PSU: ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16817162017 ) I know it's cheap but If it's too pricey Santa will think I'm being to greedy. 

far cry 2 (PC): don't have a link

Xbox 360

A new DS (too replace my busted one)

and the best video card up to date!


----------



## Banger (Nov 29, 2008)

A subscription to playboy. Kidding... I really do not have a list. Probably just have people chipin for a laptop. Or I will just be an asshole and ask for cash for whatever I will need it for.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> A subscription to playboy. Kidding... I really do not have a list. Probably just have people chipin for a laptop. Or I will just be an asshole and ask for cash for whatever I will need it for.


LOL
Im getting a stocking, Santa Hat, Lights , BonBons, Fireworks and a Christmas Tree.


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 29, 2008)

- Left 4 Dead (Xbox 360)
- Prince of Persia (Xbox 360) 
- The Last Remnant (Xbox 360)

That's it.


----------



## FlashRevolver93 (Nov 29, 2008)

I want to get Crisis Core for PSP this Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm also hoping someone in my family will get me a DSi off ebay


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 29, 2008)

Licardo7 said:
			
		

> Let's see:
> 
> 600W PSU: ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16817162017 ) I know it's cheap but If it's too pricey Santa will think I'm being to greedy.
> 
> ...


thats quite the expensive list!
I just ask for cash, that way, they always know what to get me!


----------



## darkangel5000 (Nov 29, 2008)

Uhm well
A few parts for my new pc: new Mainboard, new CPU, new graphic card and more RAM
+ LiPS for Xbox 360

Well.. thats it xD


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 29, 2008)

(wireless) controller for the PC
Mircrophones for the wii
Snes games


----------



## Satangel (Nov 29, 2008)

8GB SD card or 8GB USB card
2 GC controllers for the Wii, still figuring out which ones


----------



## Annaaaaa (Nov 29, 2008)

hairspray?
straightener?


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh, yea, gc controllers too.

And maybe, a straightener would be usefull...


----------



## Prime (Nov 29, 2008)

LG Viewty
Fallout 3
Earphones
Family Guy Season 7
Xbox Live 2100 Pts card
 A few little surprises
That is all...


----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2008)

Nothing, I've already bought everything I want in advance so I guess I don't have to make an xmas list.


----------



## hankchill (Nov 29, 2008)

Nothing.

I've got a family (wife and 2 year old) so they'll be getting the gifts, not me.

Oh and the cat too.


----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> Nothing.
> 
> I've got a family (wife and 2 year old) so they'll be getting the gifts, not me.
> 
> Oh and the cat too.


The cat will get you a gift? o.0

I want that cat


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 29, 2008)

Taiko no Tatsujin (DS & Wii)
New DS(i)


----------



## hankchill (Nov 29, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> hankchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, he'll be sure to leave a hairball in front of my office come Christmas morning.


----------



## Law (Nov 29, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine usually leaves a dead mouse/bird under the tree.


----------



## Dark (Nov 29, 2008)

I hope I get FF dissida(I think thats how you spell it??).


----------



## alex (Nov 29, 2008)

Xbox 360: http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDet...roduct_id=75060

Really, that's all. But is it true you need to buy the wireless adapter to get online. Or is that only in Arcades?


----------



## Prime (Nov 29, 2008)

alex said:
			
		

> Xbox 360: http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDet...roduct_id=75060
> 
> Really, that's all. But is it true you need to buy the wireless adapter to get online. Or is that only in Arcades?



Yes you will need to buy a wireless adaptor OR you could hook your 360 up via Ethernet which I'd recommend.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> alex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah the wireless adapter is a massive rip off, nobody should buy one out of principle!


----------



## R2DJ (Nov 29, 2008)

Hmmm...
[*]New clothes. I'm getting tired of my collection now. I hate repeating.[*]Acoustic guitar
*[*]Either Guitar Hero or Rock Band for the 360[*]Either a 360 Arcade or 360 60GB (hoping that I get to buy the ones with 256MB internal memory)*[*]iPod Touch 16/32GB (I'm running out of space)[*]Fable 2[*]Big tin of Celebrations chocolate[*]Animal Crossing: City Folk (much better than Let's Go to the city... >_>)The ones listed in bold are the ones I will get myself and what my mum will get me, respectively. But what I'll get out of the two will depend on my savings by the time the end of college term ends (17 December).


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 29, 2008)

Rockband drums.


----------



## alex (Nov 29, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> alex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'll need some long cable, to nearest Ethernet port is at the computer desk, but we have a little Ethernet switch box, so that's neat. The living room is at least 30 feet away.(maybe I'm off a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) And upstairs(which I won't always play, but for when i want to, it's too far away...) is even more...

Where do they sell those cable, and long ones


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 29, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> NeoCube Cube-Tastic Value Pack ( http://www.theneocube.com/ )


Holy crap I want a NeoCube.  Hell, I want 27 of them so I can make a 3x3x3 cube.


----------



## Seven (Nov 29, 2008)

Persona 4 Paintings and Settings Collection
SanDisk 4GB Memory Stick Pro Duo (MS Pro Duo)
Persona 4
Can't think of anything else. Small list this year.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not asking for anything, though I'll spend some money buying presents for my friends, I would really love to buy a DSi to replace my old phattie though


----------



## chocaboi (Nov 29, 2008)

*1.*3g iPhone
*2.*4g ram new desktop with nvidia 8200 graphics card.
*3.*PS3
*4.*plasma screen HD t.v
*5.*3g Ram HP Laptop with a good video card.
obviusly im not getting any of these, but it would be nice. *hint hint* for anyone in my family here


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 29, 2008)

An Acer Aspire One (6 cell with the 160GB HD) for sure, and maybe a inexpensive MP3 player, and some good quality earphones.


----------



## Smuff (Nov 29, 2008)

Nothing - I hate sodding christmas and the sooner its over and done with the better.
HUMBUG !


----------



## Smuff (Nov 29, 2008)

Nothing - I hate sodding christmas and the sooner its over and done with the better.
HUMBUG !


----------



## WhiteWingedKnigh (Nov 29, 2008)

All I'm asking for is a pair of Hayabusa Mixed Martial Arts Gloves: 
http://www.rdfc.tv/images/hayabusa_images/...loves_black.jpg


----------



## alltooamorous (Nov 29, 2008)

HD 4870.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 29, 2008)

Guitar Hero World Tour
Korg Kaossilator
and some more shit


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 29, 2008)

Some new good headphones. But I might pick them up before Christmas.

So I don't know what I'm asking for yet D:


----------



## hankchill (Nov 29, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> An Acer Aspire One (6 cell with the 160GB HD) for sure, and maybe a inexpensive MP3 player, and some good quality earphones.



You don't want one of those -- the trackpad stinks, constant BSOD's, and major heat-generators.


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 29, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> myuusmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried it out at a local Costco. Trackpad seemed fine for me, I almost never click using the buttons anyway, I tap the trackpad. If you mean how it always wrongly recognizes gestures, those can be turned off. I don't know about the BSODs, but I'm going to tweak it a lot, even if it does BSOD a lot, I'm buying it from Costco. They have 90 day return and extend the manufacturer's warranty to 2 years. For the heat, any laptop gets hot.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm getting either the eee 900HA or 1002HA if it's good and if it comes out by Christmas time at a reasonable price.


----------



## War (Nov 29, 2008)

Damn, some of you guys are spoiled... I'll be pretty damn surprised if I get anything over 50 bucks.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 29, 2008)

Probably nothing from my parents, but since I FINALLY got a job, I may be able to buy a Fiio E5 headphone amp, and some Koss KSC75's. A good thing is, it'll only cost me 40 bucks in total.


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Nov 29, 2008)

Dissidia:FF


----------



## DarkLG (Nov 29, 2008)

I just want Guitar hero World tour or Rockband 2.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 29, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Damn, some of you guys are spoiled... I'll be pretty damn surprised if I get anything over 50 bucks.


Well since my parents aren't asian I get rewarded for straight A grades


----------



## JPH (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm asking for a 16GB iPod Touch and an Xbox 360 game or two.


----------



## ????????™ (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm asking for a wii a xbox and a xbox 360 and a xbox 360 hard drive and a cyclo ds and a 16gb micro sd card and a dsi and a ds lite and a ds and a psp and a psp slim bith cfw and a psp 3000 and a ps3 and a ops2 and every game for xbox ds psp dsi psp.
No lo
I'm asking for the internet


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not asking for anything because in my opinion we shouldn't.

I really hate how people seem to be asking for their own presents, where is the fun in that?  I like having the surprise of not knowing what I'm getting.

You kids are way to spoilt.


----------



## JPH (Nov 29, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I'm not asking for anything because in my opinion we shouldn't.
> 
> I really hate how people seem to be asking for their own presents, where is the fun in that?  I like having the surprise of not knowing what I'm getting.
> 
> You kids are way to spoilt.


Well if you don't ask, you might end up with something you don't want (happened to me before). 

And yeah, I'll admit I'm spoiled to an extent (though I do have to work everyday after school). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BTW Hadrian I'll be sending you a Greg Woggerman diecast figurine for Christmas.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 29, 2008)

If I wanted something, I'd get it.  I like getting stuff that I wouldn't buy but would like.  And what is wrong with getting something you don't like? Its free FFS!  You'd might as well just tell everyone that you're not gonna buy any presents for anyone and just buy the stuff you want.


----------



## ????????™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I'm not asking for anything because in my opinion we shouldn't.
> 
> I really hate how people seem to be asking for their own presents, where is the fun in that?  I like having the surprise of not knowing what I'm getting.
> 
> You kids are way to spoilt.


I was just exagerating


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 29, 2008)

Urickroll said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??

didn't even see your post, just commenting on this thread in general.


----------



## JPH (Nov 29, 2008)

I understand what you're saying (beggers can't be choosers).
However, if someone is going to go out and buy you a gift you will enjoy - why not tell them what you'll enjoy (reasonably)?

I know I sound gluttonous, but still...


----------



## science (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not asking for anything. I'll be happy with what I get


----------



## HBK (Nov 29, 2008)

Maybe a PSP (which I'll make sure it's the old motherboard model) 2000. I've got a DS, but there are some games that just play better on the PSP.


----------



## Banger (Nov 29, 2008)

I am not asking for anything either, I know what I will be getting for the most part (cash, so yea). I would be happy with whatever I got. And I would be happy if I got nothing.


----------



## bobrules (Nov 29, 2008)

My list is included below.
















/list


----------



## Law (Nov 29, 2008)

I've already had most of my "x-mas" presents during the course of the year (PSP, Laptop, Headphones, etc).

I'll probably end up with some new clothes, and maybe a few videogames.


----------



## Dark (Nov 29, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I'm not asking for anything because in my opinion we shouldn't.
> 
> I really hate how people seem to be asking for their own presents, where is the fun in that?  I like having the surprise of not knowing what I'm getting.
> 
> You kids are way to spoilt.


I told my parents to get me a xbox last year and I didn't tell them to get me a elite so they got me an arcade


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 30, 2008)

a new bass amp.
and maybe some new pickups or strings.

thats aboot it.


----------



## Gore (Nov 30, 2008)

Dark said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





As for me, nothing is on my list, don't believe in Christmas.
I'll likely get a chocolate santa and some clothes.
Then gift cards from my relatives that are old.


----------



## Dark (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't believe in christmas either. I use this holiday to get the things I want


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 30, 2008)

It's either a 360 or a PS3, I don't know which my mom's keeping it a secret. Getting a couple of games with whatever console I get. My dad on the other hand, I have a clue what it is. All I know is that it can be used with my laptop and he said I will love it. I wonder what it is.


----------



## Anakir (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't really have anything that I want. Nor, am I expecting it from anyone. 

If I really have to mention something..

Nokia N95 (cellphone)
Some clothes (my style of course)


----------



## science (Nov 30, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> It's either a 360 or a PS3, I don't know which my mom's keeping it a secret. Getting a couple of games with whatever console I get. My dad on the other hand, I have a clue what it is. All I know is that it can be used with my laptop and he said I will love it. I wonder what it is.



Subscription for porn site?


----------



## Dark (Nov 30, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao wow I can't believe you said that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also want a better cell phone


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Nov 30, 2008)

im wishing for an electric guitar, and im still thinking about anything else i might want,


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Nov 30, 2008)

Virgin Mobile Wild Card, but I just opened it since my mom didn't really care. And the only reason I got it was because it was on sale for 40 dollars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Possibly Little Big Planet. ;o
Gift Cards from Relatives. =]
Router for the family. For the Ps3 we got for 250! Don't ask how. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS3, but we opened it to watch blu-ray movies.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 30, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I don't need a pr0n site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though he gave me a hint and said it was a game..but I think he's lieing cause when I asked him before if I could go to the store and buy a mouse, he said "Wait till after Christmas, I want to see if what I bought works first, if it doesn't, I'll get you a mouse and something else." What does a game have to do with working on my laptop to see if it works? >__>


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 30, 2008)

GAPman416 said:
			
		

> Virgin Mobile Wild Card, but I just opened it since my mom didn't really care. And the only reason I got it was because it was on sale for 40 dollars.


My sister has that. IMO a bad phone. No matter what, both LCDs are always on (well not when its in standby, but I mean like if your typing a message with it open, both the inside and the outside screen are on) so it eats through battery quickly. Slow web browser, tiny screens with tiny resolutions, imo I'd steer clear of it, then again, for pay-as-you-go it's ok. Why can't they just make a good pay-as-you-go phone?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 30, 2008)

Dark said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont celebrate X-Mas.
We just get Ham And just Chop it up like a normal dinner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



HAHHAHAHAH! Im getting me porn mag Sony Ericsson C905


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 30, 2008)

no idea, to be honest.  and my parents are starting to piss me off keep asking me


----------



## Immortal Game (Nov 30, 2008)

There's a lot of stuff that would be nice, but most of it I don't really NEED...

I kinda want a 360 since I don't have one yet, but I need a new computer first, since the two that I have are both crap.  I usually just get money anyway, which will help me get a new computer.


----------



## Akoji (Nov 30, 2008)

Im with Hadrian, but it's my familly that ask me what I want.
And since I work and done with school, I can buy what I want... so it's kind of hard to make a list, if when I make the wishlist, I buy everything on it out of not being patient enough to wait for it.
The only person that I really say what I want to is my Dad, he's freaking horrible in gifts.
He always get me things that far out of my center of interest.


----------



## damole (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd like a good computer that can actually run all the recent games.


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 1, 2008)

Balrogs.Pain said:
			
		

> im wishing for an electric guitar, and im still thinking about anything else i might want,


whatever you do DON'T get a Gibson or Fender (well Iunno about Fender some people love it, but I hate them), they are the most overrated, overpriced and shitty guitars out there.

Get an ESP or a Jackson (and yes I realize Jackson is owned by Fender, but it is still a separate division).

the ESP Eclipse models are B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!!

and so is every other ESP guitar


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 1, 2008)

can this be imaginary?

xbox 360
psp
ps3/latest version
dsi
a fucking class gathering, got cancelled till june wth
dslite(though i have one its "broken"
all flashcarts
lots of ds assesceries
GAMES GAMES GAMES!! AHAHAHA
pikachu(S)
mudkipz
a sword
eh one more thing: bankai


lmao


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Dec 1, 2008)

What I'd like? 
A ps3, A Wii, A fixed 360, a Laptop, a crapload of games, a new mp3 player of SOME kind...

Realistically?
I'm looking at expanding my collection of older games.
For instance, I really want Chrono Cross and a few other PS1 games....
If I can get my 360 working I'd like to think about Operation Darkness. 
Hitler leading an army of demon Nazis in a TBS where 2 of your characters are British Werewolves that can wield bazookas? WIN


----------



## Rebound (Dec 15, 2008)

Ibanez Gio
Zune

Not getting either off them though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Due to the price limit being $100 and Zune's only being available in America


----------



## Sstew (Dec 15, 2008)

I've got like a 100$ limit, and on top of that I cant think of anything to get. The 3 things I'd really like (like not need) would be a PS3, a Laptop or an electronic drumset, all of which are well over 100$, and my list is empty, So im not expecting much.


----------



## dohclude (Dec 15, 2008)

What I want:

PS3
HD TV
Car

What I'll be getting:

...nothing


----------



## WildWon (Dec 15, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Balrogs.Pain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I *love* my fender 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got it back in 1990 when i started playing and have yet to replace it w/ a different guitar. Light, great string action, and a beautiful sound. It was a decently cheap (priced) guitar, and of the other brands i've played, i'm a Fender man for life! (for electrics anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Splych (Dec 20, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> *NeoCube Cube-Tastic Value Pack *( http://www.theneocube.com/ )



Watched the vid of it. I want it so badly now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want:

-320 GB Hard Drive SATA
- 512 MB VideoCard 
- Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of a New World ( Out Of Stock Everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## mightymage (Dec 20, 2008)

dance dance revolotuion arcade machine
the giants to win teh superbowl


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 20, 2008)

What I Want:
PS3
Huge Ass TV
New Computer
Games for PS3
Uber Sunglasses
Money and/or gift cards

What I'm getting:
Uber sunglasses  

xD


----------



## Trolly (Dec 20, 2008)

Meh, I always feel bad asking for lots of games, but it's what I end up doing. I get the impression the people in my family disapprove of all the videogames though :\
Anyway:
Prince Of Persia (PC)
Fallout 3 (PC)
Animal Crossing: Let's Go To The City + WiiSpeak (Wii)
CoD: World At War (PC)
Bloc Party - Intimacy
The Killers - Day & Age


----------



## Rowan (Dec 20, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Balrogs.Pain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what aload of bollocks he obviouslt doesnt know about guitars the reason the are so expensive is because of
1. Pickups
2. Finishes
3. Good craftman ship 
4. Amazing insides
5. Awesome designs
6. Good quality materials used


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 21, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> silent sniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You listen now, and you listen well, ya hear?

You don't just go mocking the guitars of Mark Knopfler's choice, or you'll burn in Rock 'N' Roll hell...

Lol jokes.

I want History Encyclopedias for Christmas. Knowledge is power.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well I have to stay my moms spoil me this Christmas; first time she bought a N64 and PS with some games to go with it. 

For starters my gifts
New official NDS battery for my DS phat
CycloDS with 4GB Kingston HDSD card
EZ Flash 3in1 expansion pak

That right cost over one hundred dollars $

Now gifts for me and my younger brother:

Xbox 360 pro with 60GB's hoilday bundle with Kung Fu Panda + Lego: Indiana Jones collection
Xbox 360 wireless controller
PoP
GoW2
Left 4 Dead
Sonic Unleashed

that right there cost over five hundred dollars $$$


----------



## superdude (Dec 21, 2008)

eitheir a zune or xbox 360 prob the zune i need my music

my list might seem small but i spend alot throughout the year so i think my one thing for christmas is good enough


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Dec 21, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> eitheir a zune or xbox 360 prob the zune i need my music
> 
> my list might seem small but i spend alot throughout the year so i think my one thing for christmas is good enough



Heh. Small? I'm not even getting anything.

My post before.... Isn't going to happen.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 21, 2008)

Guitar Hero World Tour (Wii) + Guitar (no drums)
and a few small things


----------



## Leon1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

the cheapest (brand-new) nokia fone i can find.


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 22, 2008)

-Rock Band 2 game (360)
-Rock Band 2 Instrument set (360)
-2100 Microsoft points (360) 
-3month gold live subscription (360)
-Headphones (TV) 

and

Mirrors edge or Prince of Persia I cant choose.


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (Dec 22, 2008)

I won't see it until January (thanks to DX being so friggin slow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so it probably technically isn't a Christmas gift, but anyway, I ordered myself an EZ-Flash 4 phat to replace the piece of shit Elink I have that won't play 2 of my GBA games (I swear I'm going to burn that thing the minute I get my hands on the EZ4.....ok not really  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## UltraMagnus (Dec 22, 2008)

wii + wii fit. (expect a bunch of stupid questions in the wii forum just after xmas, in other words!)
I-sobot.
new wallet
and, a bunch of other stuff



			
				Joe88 said:
			
		

> *NeoCube Cube-Tastic Value Pack *( http://www.theneocube.com/ )



yay, a bunch of neodymium-iron-boron magnets!


----------



## Earl (Dec 22, 2008)

Nothing , when i started making my own money i kind of just started buying everything i wanted(which wasn't that much to begin with) I'll probably get some socks


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 22, 2008)

Nothing~ ^^
First time EVER.


----------



## kimit (Dec 22, 2008)

rockband 1 wii full set

rockband 2 wii game

Wii mod chip wiikey 2

Ds lite clear case replacement

and Finally a GBC with Tetris

So far i got the rockband and case replacement with my own money
the other stuff though will probably have to wait seeing as i spent all the money i made lol


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 22, 2008)

Have I posted in the thread before? Oh well, I'm not getting myself much.

PSP3000 Silver Ratchet and Clank package
Final Fantasy:Crisis Core
Patapon
Me and My Katamari

Well that's actually quite big isn't it


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 22, 2008)

Halo 3
Tales of Vesperia
Xbox 360 Controller
1 Year of Live
3200 Microsoft Points
Supercard
4gb Micro SD


Pretty much just gear for my new xbox and a new flashcart (my fire card is way out of date)


----------



## Joey R. (Dec 22, 2008)

Nothing. I don't celebrate Christmas. My sisters wanted a Wii, about which I couldn't care less, and a couple things more, like clothes or books.

Meh. I don't like this time of the year.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 22, 2008)

a new hifi, but even then i am buying it myself.


----------



## The Teej (Dec 22, 2008)

*The Teej’s 21st Christmas List
Like a Hawk sitting on a Tree, it waits patiently, knowing,
longing, for the object it desires in its sights.*

*More Money than Sense*
iPod Touch 32GB/iPod Classic 120GB

*Like Vinyls, but smaller and easier to scratch. *
Disturbed – Believe
Exit Ten – Remember the Day
Kagrra, (any album)
Pillar – Where Do We Go From Here
Sevendust – Alpha
Sevendust – Chapter VII: Hope and Sorrow
Skillet – Comatose

*Are there really little people in the disc?*
Aeon Flux
Batman: The Dark Knight
Casino Royale
Final Destination 1 & 2
Hancock
I Am Legend
Kung-Fu Panda
Miami Vice (The Movie, 2006)
Star Wars Episode 3 (And 1 and 2...)
Starship Troopers 1/2/3 Boxset (HMV)
Takedown (aka Hackers 2)
Death Note: Volume 1 (Anime)
Devilman (Anime)
Naruto Unleashed Complete Series 1 and 2 (Anime)
Strait Jacket (Anime)

*That technology is like magic it is!*
Playstation 2 to Gamecube Controller Converter
42 All Time Classics (DS)
Elite Beat Agents (DS)
Banjo Kazooie (N64)
Expansion Pak (N64)
Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire (N64)
2100 Points Card (XBOX 360)
Call of Duty 4 (XBOX 360)
Fable II (XBOX 360)
Gears of War 2 (XBOX 360)
Guitar Hero: World Tour w/ Guitar (XBOX 360)
Sonic Unleashed (XBOX 360)
Too Human (XBOX 360)
Quantum of Solace (XBOX 360)
Assassin’s Creed (XBOX 360/Playstation 3)
Dead Space (XBOX 360/Playstation 3)
Fallout 3 (XBOX 360/Playstation 3)
Farcry 2 (XBOX 360/Playstation 3)
Kung Fu Panda (XBOX 360/Playstation 3)
Pure (XBOX 360/Playstation 3)
Saints Row 2 (XBOX 360//Playstation 3)
Heavenly Sword (Playstation 3)
Metal Gear Solid 4: Sons of the Patriots (Playstation 3)
Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm (Playstation 3)
Resistance: Fall of Man (Playstation 3)
Uncharted: Drakes Fortune (Playstation 3)
2000 Wii Points Card (Wii)
Disaster: Day of Crisis (Wii)
Link’s Crossbow Training (Wii)
Super Paper Mario (Wii)
Super Smash Bros Brawl (Wii)
Wario Land: The Shake Dimension (Wii)
Wii Sports Resort (Wii)
Zack and Wiki (Wii)

*…and you thought it was over!*
Jeans
JML Disc Cleaner
New Phone Line in my room!
Playstation Eye Camera


This is quite literally the list I gave to my mum (formatting and title and everything) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The thing is, I know I won't get all of these, so I just ask for _everything_ I want so there's a big selection when my mum goes shopping. I also alphabetised everythingbecause I'm awesome like that.


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 22, 2008)

A Girlfriend


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 23, 2008)

Prince of persia or mirrors edge! TELL MEH!!


----------



## Defiance (Dec 23, 2008)

Guitar Hero IV (360) and Animal Crossing: City Folk.  Man, Christmas really came up fast this year...  Not much I want, either.


----------



## Orangegamer (Dec 23, 2008)

i don't celerbrate christmas
so nothing is on my christmas list
hope everyone gets what they want though
Happy Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Chopders (Dec 23, 2008)

I took them on different websites;

- 10 smelling bombs for 3$ (on dealxtreme, so no shipping)
- One microphone for 3.03$ (still no shipping).
- One T-Shirt that I made the logo with photoshop for 20 bucks and 5$ for the shipping
- One TV-B-Gone and one ThinkGeek Annoy-a-tron 2.0 for 50$ with shipping.
- One System of a down's album signed for 50$ with 8$ of shipping.

And that's all. =)


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 24, 2008)

Chopders said:
			
		

> I took them on different websites;
> 
> - 10 smelling bombs for 3$ (on dealxtreme, so no shipping)
> - One microphone for 3.03$ (still no shipping).
> ...


http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2724

TV-b-gone but with more buttons


----------

